# Salmon & Orecchiette Pasta Salad



## Cerise (Mar 7, 2013)

This is an easy & colorful salad to put together.  I used a small piece of leftover grilled salmon, but canned will work too.

*Salmon & Orecchiette Pasta Salad*

Cook 4 cups of orecchiette pasta in boiling water until al dente. Drain and rinse under cold water in a colander.  In a large serving bowl, combine the pasta, 1 1/2 cups thawed frozen peas, 1 stalk chopped celery, 1/2 chopped red onion, 1/2 cup chopped flat leaf parsley, and 2 small cans salmon (or fresh cooked salmon). Whisk together about 1/3 cup olive oil, 1/4 cup red wine vinegar, 1/2 tsp dijon mustard, & salt and pepper, to taste, in a small bowl. Pour dressing over the salad & gently toss. Serve chilled or at room temperature.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 9, 2013)

If you're not a salmon fan or don't have it on hand, tuna is another way to go. I recently picked up Bumblebee's Albacore tuna in olive oil w/ sun-dried tomatoes. I'll give that a try next time. 

​


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 11, 2013)

Cerise said:


> This is an easy & colorful salad to put together.  I used a small piece of leftover grilled salmon, but canned will work too.
> 
> *Salmon & Orecchiette Pasta Salad*
> 
> ...



I'm such a fool. I love summer pasta salads, I love orecchiette, but I NEVER thought about using orecchiette to make a pasta salad 

Thanks Cerise!


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 11, 2013)

I use orecchiette for pasta salad all the time. My kids love small pasta or miniture food of any kind lol!
This sounds lovely Cerise 
Think I'll go for fresh salmon!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 11, 2013)

Cerise said:


> If you're not a salmon fan or don't have it on hand, tuna is another way to go. I recently picked up Bumblebee's Albacore tuna in olive oil w/ sun-dried tomatoes. I'll give that a try next time.
> 
> View attachment 17348​



Cerise, did you see my post about the recall of Bumblebee tuna products? Might want to check and see if yours is on the recall list: Bumble Bee Tuna Recall Expands To 51,000 Cases


----------



## Cerise (Mar 11, 2013)

Luca Lazzari said:


> I'm such a fool. I love summer pasta salads, I love orecchiette, but I NEVER thought about using orecchiette to make a pasta salad
> 
> Thanks Cerise!


 
My pleasure, Luca.   I cook them al dente, & toss gently, so they don't break.  I like orecchiette in pasta salads, because the little "scoops" catch the dressing (& and the little peas).  The little "ears" look so pretty too.  I add them to soups, as well.  Enjoy.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 11, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I use orecchiette for pasta salad all the time. My kids love small pasta or miniture food of any kind lol!
> This sounds lovely Cerise
> Think I'll go for fresh salmon!


 
You're welcome, Snip.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 11, 2013)

Luca, I also wanted to mention how much I love pasta & pasta salads. So much so, that I keep several shapes and sizes in clear jars - short & tall. There are so many ways to change it out, i.e. fresh mozzarella balls (boccocinni), fresh steamed & cooled asparagus in place of peas, adding fresh halved cherry or grape tomatoes, subbing the salmon with crab, shrimp or chicken, adding fresh herbs of choice, or a buttermilk (etc.) dressing. Have fun with it. 

Spaghetti carbonara using orecchiette is another way to change out the pasta & make it your own.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 13, 2013)

Cerise said:


> ...
> 
> Spaghetti carbonara using orecchiette is another way to change out the pasta & make it your own.



Yep, this is another common plague for us Italians pasta eaters & know-it-all 
We tend to use always the same pasta format with a specific sauce. Which can be proper, but sometimes you just need to experiment a little bit...


----------



## ragno nero cuocet (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi all!

Another italian guy in this forum!

I think that carbonara sauce (my first thread is dedicated to it!) have to be used only with certain pasta's formats, like spaghetti or rigatoni. I like it with "mezze maniche": in fact, little pieces of guanciale enter into the pasta, and the result is fantastic!







I never tried to combine orecchiette with carbonara sauce, but I'll give it a chance!

PS: was my English understandable???


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 20, 2013)

ragno nero cuocet said:


> ...
> PS: was my English understandable???



I understand it perfectly, è tutto chiarissimo


----------



## ragno nero cuocet (Mar 20, 2013)

Luca Lazzari said:


> I understand it perfectly, è tutto chiarissimo



TY my friend!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 20, 2013)

ragno nero cuocet said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Another italian guy in this forum!
> 
> ...



Your English is perfectly understandable and charming.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 22, 2013)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Yep, this is another common plague for us Italians pasta eaters & know-it-all
> We tend to use always the same pasta format with a specific sauce. Which can be proper, but sometimes you just need to experiment a little bit...


 
I agree on both counts, Luca. lol.  It's great to have mastered the classic & traditional dishes.  What floats my cooking boat, is experimenting, & taking a dish to another level.  It comes with time & practice, & individual taste.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 22, 2013)

ragno nero cuocet said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Another italian guy in this forum!
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to DC 

I have not tried carbonara w/ rigatoni. (I have made it baked, w/ asparagus, mushrooms, peas, w/ white wine & red pepper flakes, fresh parsley, & on & on.)

I did see your pasta carbonara thread w/ the red angry face emoticon. 

I mentioned carbonara w. orechiette, in passing. 

I hope you will give this pasta salad a try.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 26, 2013)

Cerise said:


> I agree on both counts, Luca. lol.  It's great to have mastered the classic & traditional dishes.  What floats my cooking boat, is experimenting, & taking a dish to another level.  It comes with time & practice, & individual taste.



I would emphasize *individual taste*... For example, my fiancé almost always likes to eat fusilli, with every kind of sauce


----------



## Cerise (Mar 28, 2013)

Luca Lazzari said:


> I would emphasize *individual taste*... For example, my fiancé almost always likes to eat fusilli, with every kind of sauce


 
I guess the wedding is off. 

(Luca, you remind me of a producer I worked with once upon a time. Are you hiding from the paparazzi behind those dark glasses.  xoxo)

This thread has taken more turns than a GPS. LOL

Seriously, though, it's a recipe for pasta salad w/ salmon, peas, onions w/ red wine mustard vinaigrette dressing.

I hope you will give it a try.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2013)

Cerise said:


> I have not tried carbonara w/ rigatoni. (I have made it baked, w/ asparagus, mushrooms, peas, w/ white wine & red pepper flakes, fresh parsley, & on & on.)
> 
> .



while i agree with the experimentation, that ceases to be carbonara at  some point, m.

getting back, your salmon and orrechiette sounds good. i'll have to make it the next time i have leftover broiled salmon.


----------

